# Please welcome our newest Moderator!



## Monica (Dec 17, 2014)

[@]Dolly Snow[/@] has been promoted from Advisor to a Moderator assigned to the MAC Chat subforum! She will be assisting directly with maintaining the 2015 MAC Calendar and monitoring the subforum. She's very active here so I'm sure you guys are all familiar with her! Please leave a comment and congratulate her on her new promotion!   Thanks to all of our Mods for the awesome job they do making our community a fun and exciting place to be!  :urock:


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 17, 2014)

@Dolly Snow you make even a newbie like me feel so welcome, Specktra is lucky to have you! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> @Dolly Snow you make even a newbie like me feel so welcome, Specktra is lucky to have you! Congratulations!!!!!!








 thank you love


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> thank you love








  Congratulations sweet Dolly !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :nanas:   Congratulations sweet Dolly !





mango13 said:


> Congrats!!!!





v0ltagekid said:


> Dolly!  :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


Thank you


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats, Dolly! Happy to have you as a fellow Mod!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> :nanas:  :cheer:  ompom:  Congrats, Dolly! Happy to have you as a fellow Mod! :frenz:


:kiss: thanks Nay


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 17, 2014)

Yayyyy dolly I'm so happy for u always so sweet and helpful   Congrats love


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Way to go Dolly!  



Totally proud of you!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Dec 18, 2014)

Yayyyyyyyy Dolly!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yayyyy dolly I'm so happy for u always so sweet and helpful   Congrats love





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Way to go Dolly!  [/COLOR]:con: [COLOR=0000FF]Totally proud of you![/COLOR]





Candycoatedclos said:


> Yayyyyyyyy Dolly!!


 Thank you


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2014)

YAY DOLLY!!!!


----------

